# Why does the GPS suck?



## ScottB (Sep 11, 2011)

Anybody else not happy about the GPS? Sometimes I'll have clear skies and no obstructions around, and still the GPS just doesn't pick up.

Sent from my Razr Maxx.


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah. I agree. It's been real slow lately.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

